# Show Doggie



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

After winning a four point major in Miami, I thought I deserved a dip!



















I love to show off





































We've been coursing too... senior Rigby still gives it a go










The Borzoi BABY wants the LURE










He is three months and GORGEOUS!










"Armani" is "ALWAYS IN STYLE" and we hope the judges think so too

I'm no show dog, says Ramona, but Greyhound fosters are special!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Co owned show puppy, lives with my best friend, litter mate to Armani who is the pick


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Armani










Rigby!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

No wonder why we haven't heard from you. You have been busy.

Beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Shows, coursing, amateur racing every weekend! And I work at the professional dog track now too !!! I am SO LUCKY!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! BEAUTIFUL DOGS!!!

Congrats on the points. 
Armani looks awesome!!!!!

Glad things are going well.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thank you! He was my pick out of ten... mom was generous  Dad beat some top dogs on the circuit and is a multi group placer...



















And a courser










And Grandpa is no slouch with NINE titles, racing, coursing, and champion!










Line bred on this dog


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgeous dogs! Rigby's lookin' good, too. 

Hey, how's Spirit doing? I'd love to see a picture of him all grown up.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

They are beautiful. It wasn't until I saw the Borzoi at Westminster this week that I realized how big this breed really is.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Congratulations on the recent wins.

I didn't realize you had begun breeding and showing. How long have you been at that now?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow such beautiful dogs! Congrats!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I've been showing off and on, mostly off, for more than ten years.

I'm not a breeder...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

(I am the co breeder of this Borzoi litter, but I did not whelp or raise the litter)


----------

